

Secret Formula: How To Write Viral Content For Your Website - VirtuosiMedia
http://www.virtuosimedia.com/articles/secret-formula-how-to-write-viral-content-for-your-website

======
kakooljay
Thanks - lots of handy links, including one
[[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/reddit-stumbleupon-delicious-
and-...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/reddit-stumbleupon-delicious-and-hacker-
news-algorithms-exposed)] to "Reddit, Stumbleupon, Del.icio.us and Hacker News
Algorithms Exposed!"

The formula for HN (as of July '08): (p - 1) / (t + 2)^1.5 where: p = votes
(points) from users. t = time since submission in hours.

p is subtracted by 1 to negate submitters vote. age factor is (time since
submission in hours plus two) to the power of 1.5.

~~~
VirtuosiMedia
Thanks for the comment, kakooljay. That was one of my favorite links that I
found in writing the article as well.

